# Drain cleaner



## TXWolfie (Oct 11, 2011)

Well the thought of waiting was killing me. So while going from store to store I would usually look at the drain cleaners to see what had Hydro acid and what really didnt. I came across a plain jane drain cleaner named drain cleaner by the works works company, and no I didnt repeat myself. The ingrediants were just Hydro acid and rust inhibitors. I tried to look up the percentage of the acid in the mix but to no avail I couldnt find anything. So after a my search I got buggy and went outside and followed Steve's video about AP and instead of using the trimmings off cards I just used it on the exposed gold platings on various cards My notes were simple on my first trial and error
I used a total of 160ml of drain cleaner and added peroxide when the bubbles died down. After a while I gave up for the night it was getting late.
The next day I reverted my thinkings and I only used 60ml and peroxide and things stated bubbling again. Then after a while it stopped and never started up again. But it was getting a little cold out cause a storm was moving in. So that got me thinking about why dont I try to heat up the solution and see what happens. So I went and got some hot water and submerged the glass I was using inside a peanut butter jar with the hot tap water, a few seconds later a small set up bubbles started on the gold plating. About 30 seconds into it the entire area of gold palting was bubbling so from then on thats what I did, when it stopped bubbling I merely just replaced with hot water. So far this method I am using is just attacking the plating and nothing else. I have reused the same solution several times. There is foils that drop and when the hot water trick dont work I pour it thru a filter and its all back to new. The one thing I have noticed is that the solution is getting a deep golden green and gets darker the more I use it. I dont have anything to drop it or see if there is gold in the solution as of yet. But till then I will just keep truckin along with what I am doing. I will post pictures of it soon and my little setup so its more clear.

Rich


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 11, 2011)

What is Hydro acid?


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 11, 2011)

I was short wording it hydrocloric acid sorry for the confusion


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't buy any with inhibitors in it. The inhibitor's purpose is to slow down the attack on iron and some inhibitors will also suppress the attack on copper. Just buy plain muriatic acid (a concrete cleaner) at a hardware store, Home Depot, etc.. It's also available as a swimming pool chemical. Some brands of muriatic contain inhibitors, so carefully read the label. The muriatic acid is a slightly weaker form of hydrochloric acid, but it will work fine for most any refining use calling for hydrochloric acid. I've never seen it sold as a drain cleaner.


----------



## Geo (Oct 11, 2011)

hydrochloric acid is not a drain cleaner. its for bricks and masonry. if its AP your wanting to try thats what you need(hydrochloric acid or muriatic acid). if a stripping cell is what you want to try then you will need drain opener with sulfuric acid.


----------



## TXWolfie (Oct 12, 2011)

On the back of the bottle it says Hydrocloric acid and rust inhibitors, this is the only bottle I have seen with that type of acid in it. I bought it at Dollar general for like $3 I cant get to a home depot or Lowes, I use city transportation and there is no buses that go near one. Walmart dont sell pool supplies the season is over and as far as them having a cement etcher they dont have one with hydrocloric acid.


----------



## kuma (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all , how are tricks ?
TXWolfie , just a shot in the dark , and someone will point me out if I am on the wrong path , but alloy wheel cleaner contains hydrochloric acid , might be more available and worth a shot ?
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris

To give you an idea ; http://tinyurl.com/654c488

(Edited to paste link)


----------



## kuma (Oct 19, 2011)

goldsilverpro said:


> Don't buy any with inhibitors in it. The inhibitor's purpose is to slow down the attack on iron and some inhibitors will also suppress the attack on copper. .



Forget everything I just said!


----------

